# GoCart throttle linkage (5hp Briggs)



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I ran into a problem and I need your help.


I need to attach the throttle cable to the engine. I called my local lawnmower repair shop and told them I need the gocart throttle kit, this used to be a standard item at every briggs&Stratton Dealer, well due to a law suit this gocart throttle kit is no longer available. I posted a picture of the throttle linkage that I have used in the past, but am no longer able to find. Shoot me pictures of your throttle linkage connection, surely there is an easy yet professional solution to this.










This is a 130202 5hp briggs horizontal shaft engine.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of my actual tank.


----------

